# sudan vs millet vs ??



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

ive got some ground that a dozer did some work on. Its scraped up pretty good. I would like to supplement the little that is there with something else. Cows will be on it fairly often. Its the main pasture and i dont want to worry about prussic acid. It wont be fertilized. I would try and put pearl millet out but it cost more than some other things like other types of millet such as browntop and foxtail millet. IM not sure of the chance of prussic acid with them. Also ive considered sudan but the places ive checked seems to only have sudan sorghum and as i understand it that poses more of a chance at prussic acid. The cows will be on this when it freezes most likely.---can someone simplyfy this for a little. Or any other suggestions would be great to.---im not trying to make perfect hay im just trying to cover some ground for erosion and to get some good late summer fall grazing and doing it cheap as possible/ best bang for the buck etc.---im in blackland btw.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you try Kings Agriseed? They usually carry straight sudan.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Sudan grass can have prussic acid just like sorghum sudan and Johnson grass does. If the cows will be grazing when it gets frosted I would play it safe and plant some pearl millet instead.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am planting sorghum sudan right now 200 acres of dryland and 250 acres of irrigated. Contracted to a 75000 head feedyard, ,priced at 150.00 to 170.00 per ton in 4x4x8 bales.I will pin them down soon after planting .Feed in the west is going to sell well .Hope to get a good stand and pray that it will rain to help make a crop. We only worry about nitraites with fall feed, always try to have it swathed down before killing freeze.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

panhandle we might be getting some more rain in a week ifyou didnt get any this time around.

I ended up putting out a mixture of pearl millet and corn. The local feed/seed store had a couple of bags of rye at discout i threw out too. Didnt want to have to disc up anything to put it out later. Didnt disc it in. Didnt really have time as the rain was coming. Ground was tore up and i think it should all work out except some corn may not get covered. We got rain so well see what happens.


----------

